# Christmas Rumour



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Just a quick but very interesting little rumor, that has been posted on a couple of the local GW and club facebook pages. No idea personally if there is any kind of credibility in this at all but quite interesting.









Certainly something to look out for.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

if this is a joke someone is going to suffer a lot of pain.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I can barely see anything through all the salt.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Loli said:


> I can barely see anything through all the salt.


Yes no doubt a liberal dosing of salt is required with this rumor.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Well according to the artwork you need to be seated on a mound of salt and have another pint of salt at hand.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Had it been one of those systems, it would have been believable, but all of them means pure salt avalanch


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Har! That's a good one! :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

someone fucked up big here,
there was a staged announcement for this planned and this is not part of that............
neither is christmas for that matter............


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I know where this came from, and if @Bindi Baji is right, then it's just a consequence of GW HQ's absolutely woeful treatment of Australian staff and failure to give adequate information at the coalface.

If these do come back, great. I'll just dust off my budget and see about replicating my guard in Epic, finishing my BFG fleet and getting some mordheim going.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> I know where this came from, and if @Bindi Baji is right, then it's just a consequence of GW HQ's absolutely woeful treatment of Australian staff and failure to give adequate information at the coalface.


The latest rumours involve GW Australia and it's staff awaiting relocation to GW Antarctica


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Umm... I can confirm from my reliable source that it is definitely happening... time-scale is still up in the air but it is definitely happening!!!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

And yet, I remain skeptical.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Just did a screen capture of today's announcement on the Warhammer app... It's official!!! :grin:

BTW, if they are announcing it now then it would have been on their drawing boards and production schedules for the past 3 - 5 years! Current work programme for their design and development team would be for items to go onto the shelves in 3-5 years time from now!!!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Wookiepelt said:


> Just did a screen capture of today's announcement on the Warhammer app... It's official!!! :grin:
> 
> BTW, if they are announcing it now then it would have been on their drawing boards and production schedules for the past 3 - 5 years!


The official announcement was due to go out in the first quarter of 2016,
anything now is as a result of panic stations:grin:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well certainly was sceptical about this all but seems that our prayers to the mighty god emperor that this has borne fruit. The return of the specialist games is nigh praise him. Praise the god emperor....

And of course GW for making it happen.

So it leads me to question what does this mean for the games? Condensed versions of the rules and having limited forces? Each of these systems at it prime had a large varitiy of different forces multiple unique armys? Will they do upgrade boxes similar to what forgeworld has for the betrayal at calth stuff? These thoughts churn through my skull..


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I hope 'specialist games Workshop (SGW?)' does one thing: Engages the community.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe GW noticed how much official Mordheim, Bloodbowl, Necromunda, Battlefleet Gothic, etc stuff sells on e-bay and realised there is still big markets out there for them old games.

Personally, I'd love to see one of the gang based games re-released like Necromunda or Mordheim.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, tickle me excited. I am pretty god damned stoked for Epic.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Battman said:


> So it leads me to question what does this mean for the games? Condensed versions of the rules and having limited forces?


It's release a starter set with plans to release more stuff if each one does well,
Blood Bowl has a two side boxset (as before) with plenty more pencilled in but that's about a year off yet


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SonofVulkan said:


> Personally, I'd love to see one of the gang based games re-released like Necromunda or Mordheim.


Seconded. I love Necromunda, and never got to play a lot of Mordheim. However, I am curious to see if they will be supported systems, or just one-off box sets.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mmmmm, i do love the smell of pie, in particular i like it when its chock full of those Humbles...:grin:


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

ntaw said:


> OK, tickle me excited. I am pretty god damned stoked for Epic.


Epic, Bloodbowl, and Necomunda! If they re-released Dark Future I'd have to pinch myself and check it's not the 80's!
Awesome news! :biggrin:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

This letter keeps popping up on Facebook. I don't think it adds anything new. I like the bit about turning ideas into sales in months not years. Bring on them specialist games!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just wish we can a confirmation on this, it would make my wife's life easier to pick a Christmas gift for me


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> I just wish we can a confirmation on this, it would make my wife's life easier to pick a Christmas gift for me


there won't be anything from this released for the next year


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> there won't be anything from this released for the next year


Well that is next Christmas sorted, suppose this Christmas I could chance asking to get laid


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Well that is next Christmas sorted, suppose this Christmas I could chance asking to get laid


What colour would you like your pet dragon.......? :laugh:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> What colour would you like your pet dragon.......? :laugh:


Red please Tawa, I would like a red dragon!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Red please Tawa, I would like a red dragon!


Oooh.... in which case can I have a gold dragon then??


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Red please Tawa, I would like a red dragon!


----------

